# DIY: Gauge cluster removal, rings and needles



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Posted this in one of my threads, but here is it for anyone that wants to take out their gauge cluster to change the color of their needles or the add gauge rings. This can also be applied to change the gauge face as to how to remove the cluster.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

hahah i just realized that you posted this here! :thumbup:


----------



## Court M3 (Dec 26, 2005)

nice, not often you find a lot of e46 guys doing DIY before


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Court M3 said:


> nice, not often you find a lot of e46 guys doing DIY before


:thumbup: i love DIY'n my car


----------



## ShaneChilds (Nov 29, 2008)

Good Write Up Jake.


----------

